# Grid - LAN



## Wincenty (15. Mai 2010)

Ich sitz mit meinem Freund auf ner LAN und wir wollen zusammen über LAN Rennen fahren aber fliegt von meinem Server sofort raus und er kann keine Server erstellen.
Bitten um Rat wir wollen crashen

Wir benutzen einen D-Link splitter (der ist von anderem Freund der gerade schläft)

Es geht auch nicht über Online Privat

Kann es daran liegen, dass wir eine Version benutzen? (Nur ich hab Grid)


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. Mai 2010)

ich meine das es bei Grid mal ein Problem gab wo man nicht mit verschieden windows versionen zusammen zocken konnte. War auf jedenfall bei mir so mit Xp und Win7 gings nicht zu zocken aber mit win7 und win7 ging dann auf einmal. Habt ihr beide das geilche Os?


----------



## Wincenty (16. Mai 2010)

Hab den Fehler gefunden: Wir beide hatten Patch 1.3 drauf und bei diesem Patch war bekannt das man Grundlos gekickt werden konnte. Wir haben also neu aufgespielt und Patch 1.2 und wir konnten mit jede Menge Spaß online und Lan zusammenzocken. Übrigens jeder hatte ein anderes OS:
W XP
W 7 Pro 64x
W 7 Ulti 64x
(haben auch zu 3 gesockt )

thx für Antwort


----------

